# فين الكشافة



## BishoRagheb (11 نوفمبر 2008)

:smi411:
انا عايز اعرف
هل فيه ركن للكشافة.
لو فيه فين؟
ولو مفيش ليه؟

اخوكم بيشو


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2008)

لا مفيش يا بيشو


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن أن توضح ما دور ركن الكشافة
و ما نشاطاته لأني أول مرة أسمع فيه


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن أن توضح ما دور ركن الكشافة
و ما نشاطاته لأني أول مرة أسمع فيه[/size][/QUOTE]

30:
الكشافة عبارة عن مجموعة من الناس الاصدقاء يقومون بالعديد من الاعمال وابرزها علي مستوي الكنائس التنظيم والكثير...
المهم في اجتماعات الكشافة الفقرات الروحية والاجتماعية اللي فيها واللي بتخلي كل الناس تشترك فيها...
:download:
احنا هنعمل ركن للكشافة نحط فيه الفقرات الممتعة اللي بيعملوها نستفاد منها في الخدمة...
أرجو الرد من المشرفين
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*فى الوقت الحالى صعب فتح قسم مخصوص للكشافه ولكن من الممكن عمل موضوع او موسوعه متجدده فى المنتدى العام وتضع فيها موضوعاتك عن الكشافه بشكل متجدد .​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فى الوقت الحالى صعب فتح قسم مخصوص للكشافه ولكن من الممكن عمل موضوع او موسوعه متجدده فى المنتدى العام وتضع فيها موضوعاتك عن الكشافه بشكل متجدد .​*



شكرا علي اهتمامك ولكن هل افهم من ذلك انه لايوجد اهتمام بالكشافة.
ارجو الرد
*:download:*
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحقيقه مش عارفه اذا كان فى حد من الاعضاء هيكون مهتم بالكشافه غيرى طبعااا لانى  بحبها جداا هههههههههه  
فبقترح عليك تنزل موضوع كبدايه ونشوف رد الفعل أيه ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحقيقه مش عارفه اذا كان فى حد من الاعضاء هيكون مهتم بالكشافه غيرى طبعااا لانى  بحبها جداا هههههههههه
> فبقترح عليك تنزل موضوع كبدايه ونشوف رد الفعل أيه ​*



ونعم التشجيع
متشكر ليكي جدا علي اهتمامك
مفيش حد مهتم عشان كده هنجرب 
بس عايز منك تشجيع.
:download:
أرجو الصلاة من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
بيشو
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشاااااااااااااااااا


----------



## twety (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا كمان بشجع الكشافه*

*ربنا معاك*
*وروينا المواضيع الجميله*
*واكيد هنساعدك *


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *انا كمان بشجع الكشافه*
> 
> *ربنا معاك*
> *وروينا المواضيع الجميله*
> *واكيد هنساعدك *



*شكرا ياتويتي
لمروووووووووووورك
ربنا يباركك حياااااااااتك​*


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (31 ديسمبر 2008)

فكره رائعه يا بيشو
انا بالكشافه البريطانيه 
ومنعزف بليلة عيد الميلاد ووو غيرها الكثير
يعني نشاطات رائعه
انا هساهم بما اني كشفي حقيقي 
انا من صغير وانا بالكشافه .


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ادريان البيرتو قال:


> فكره رائعه يا بيشو
> انا بالكشافه البريطانيه
> ومنعزف بليلة عيد الميلاد ووو غيرها الكثير
> يعني نشاطات رائعه
> ...


*
طيب كويس
انا كنت عامل موضوع ممكن
نرجع نضيف فيه
وده لينك الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66163​*


----------

